# Jameer Nelson Interview (Sports Illustrated)



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/paul_forrester/07/31/nelson.questions/



> *SI.com:* Many of us in the media debated whether or not coach Stan Van Gundy should have played you coming off of an injury or Rafer Alston. How did you deal with the constant speculation?
> 
> *JN:* It didn't bother me at all. I don't listen to the media. That's not a knock, but they are not why I am playing basketball. I'm playing to win a championship, to win a lot of championships. Playing time and who gets shots that's not up to me. If coach puts me in for 30 minutes I play 30 minutes; if he puts me in for three minutes I play three minutes. I can guarantee you I'm not going to come out of the game complaining about any one minute that I didn't play.
> 
> ...


Jameer may not be the best player on the team, but he is definitely the vocal leader and heart of the team. He just has a winning attitude and confidence that seems to rub off on people. It's good to see his mind is on the championship, because he is a guy who will make sure the whole team is on the same page. He's still doing that pre-training camp retreat as well, so that should get all of the new guys acclimated with each other and build up some chemistry. Definitely my favorite player on the team right now, so hopefully he'll be back in prime form next year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good interview, I like the part about the team having unofficial workouts. Good way to get familiar with each other.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

great stuff, hope he stays healthy and shows the league what he's got


----------

